# Phoning the US from Grand Cayman



## KarenL (Apr 29, 2009)

We are going to Grand Cayman this summer and are leaving the kids home with their Aunt and Uncle. I would appreciate any info on the least expensive way to call home each day. We have AT&T celluar, but I would be willing to go somewhere to call if it's cheaper. Last summer in Aruba we found a place down the street that provided pretty inexpensive phone calls to the US. We are hoping for something similiar in Grand Cayman. (We are staying at Morritt's, but will have a car.)
Thanks
Karen


----------



## ngmaui (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have internet access in Grand Cayman check out Skype at http://www.skype.com/ where rates dialing from your Laptop to the US are only 3 cents a minute.  I am traveling in St Kitts right now and have called back to family at home without any issues.  Check it out...

Nate


----------



## somerville (Apr 30, 2009)

KarenL said:


> We are going to Grand Cayman this summer and are leaving the kids home with their Aunt and Uncle. I would appreciate any info on the least expensive way to call home each day. We have AT&T celluar, but I would be willing to go somewhere to call if it's cheaper. Last summer in Aruba we found a place down the street that provided pretty inexpensive phone calls to the US. We are hoping for something similiar in Grand Cayman. (We are staying at Morritt's, but will have a car.)
> Thanks
> Karen


Cable & Wireless pretty much controls the land lines.  Your cell phone is probably your bets bet.  Check with your carrier regarding roaming charges.


----------



## jadejar (May 1, 2009)

Two years ago we stayed at Morritt's and our son used Skype to keep in touch with his girlfriend every day.  It worked great.


----------



## skidoc (May 1, 2009)

If you have an iPhone, there is a Skype application that you can install and essentially the iPhone will function like a cell phone, but over the wifi in your hotel.  We were just in St. Maarten and used Skype/iPhone to make calls to restaurants, etc. on St. Maarten and to the US, all for 2cents/minute!!


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2009)

If you have high speed internet access, take a Magic Jack. plug it into the USB port, plug your room phone into it, and call away. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Smooth Air (May 3, 2009)

When we were in Aruba in February we simply called from a pay phone in the Hotel lobby & used a calling card. Very inexpensive. We bought the calling cards in Aruba.

Smooth Air


----------

